# 1745 singles vs 1 inch .030 straight cut bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

whats faster 1745 singles or 1inch straight cut .030 latex bands i think wingshooter was getting impressive results on some vidios using 1745 singles over his chrony


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

1745 singles are realy good if stretched well but 0,30singles will give you better results


----------

